# Riding and competing as an adult? Is it possible?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OK, first, please don't laugh in this thread  , and second, this thread is more towards adults and trainers who deal with the adult riders. 

So... If you start serious riding as an adult (in late 20th-30th-40th) can you still learn a _good _riding (I'm talking about dressage and jumping disciplines) and compete _successfully_? All good riders I know started as kids. But not all of us had a luxury even to take lessons. And as you are getting older the muscles, bones and (sometime, but not for everyone) mentality is very different from those of child. So... Please, share!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

When I was about 13 when i got my first horse... and my mom took up dressage again (she was about...40) after stopping when she was about 18. Im not sure if thats the same as never starting until your around 40, but my mom is moving up to third level this year. And i know a rider who started at about, 40 or 45 and hes going into 4th level this year  with the right instructor, its possible


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I didn't start taking lessons until I was 20 y/o, and except for pony rides or those nose to tail trail places, had never been on a horse.

Yes, you can learn to ride and compete as an adult. There are some lovely riders who didn't start until they were in their 40s, and I know one woman who started at _60_ and shows competitively. She does very well, too.

It's harder learning to ride when you're a mature adult because of the physical limitations we all experience as we get older, but adults are usually more focused and goal oriented than youngsters. They've seen enough of life and actually _know_ what they want, and have no problem making it a priority.

Sure, we don't bounce the way we used to and we're not as fearless as our younger counterparts, but there's a depth of maturity and self confidence that only comes with age.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> but adults are usually more focused and goal oriented than youngsters. They've seen enough of life and actually _know_ what they want, and have no problem making it a priority.
> .


hmm i dont know about that, All the young riders in dressage alll have the north american young rider show in their eyes :wink: and would kill to get there, haha.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Some young riders are very focused, that's true. But an adult who _really_ wants something not only has the desire, but also the money to throw behind whatever it is they're trying to accomplish.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, folks! 

payette, as I mentioned those really good competitors I know all started as kids. So I was curious if it's "a must" kinda thing to be a _very good _one. And yes, you can compete at many shows even if you ride like a sack of potato  but whether you can perform good (and actually win) was my question.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Learning to ride as a youngster is a definite advantage over learning to ride as an adult, but it in no way impacts how well someone will ride or the levels they can achieve.

Anyone with the drive, talent and inclination has the ability to go far. Those have nothing to do with age.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I was 50 when I started competing in Team Penning and Sorting! I'm in my 60s now and looking into Mounted Shooting. 30,40? Youngsters.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Thanks for sharing, folks!
> 
> payette, as I mentioned those really good competitors I know all started as kids. So I was curious if it's "a must" kinda thing to be a _very good _one. And yes, you can compete at many shows even if you ride like a sack of potato  but whether you can perform good (and actually win) was my question.


My answer is still "why not" :wink:
As others have said~ if you have the dedication, you can definitely do it. For sure, you will face a whole set of challenges that kids won't, but it is totally do-able!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> I was 50 when I started competing in Team Penning and Sorting! I'm in my 60s now and looking into Mounted Shooting. 30,40? Youngsters.


Lol! It's a very supportive comment I must admit!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am with Payette....why not?

Enjoy learning something new!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know but I intend to find out!

Other than a few random pony rides on horses that had one speed (really, really sloooooooow walk), I got rode a horse for the first time at 32 and had my first Dressage lesson at 33.

I've gotten some odd looks, had a couple teens tell me it was "really cute I was learning to ride at my age" (like I was 100 or something!) but now that I've found a good instructor who not only knows what she's doing but understands that I am very well aware of my own mortality and sometimes just need an extra shove and a reminder that I *can* do this, I am progressing. My biggest issue is that I am well aware that the ground is hard and that I am breakable. My instructor understands that and has no issues telling me "either you'll get this or you're going to fall off, so I suggest you get it!" and sending me off, which is exactly what I need.

I'm old enough that I don't care what anyone else thinks, if they want to giggle because she rubber banded my wrists together and is yelling at me to "close your d***n fingers" oh well! 

So we'll see... if nothing else, I am enjoying my progress, knowing where I started and how far I've come.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I ride with a lady who only started riding in her mid 40's. She's now competing FEI dressage and also has a lovely youngster coming on.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh, and my dad would you believe it, has started riding too, in his mid 40's also  He's doing very well and has already learnt a lot of lateral movements and flying changes!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I never rode as a kid except for a few vacation trail rides. At age 28, I started taking lessons here and there, but it wasn't until I was 40 before I finally got my first horse and started riding frequently and actually improving my skills. I just did my first ever show last year and had a ball. I was happy to see many other adults in my little elementary eventing division. Apparently there are lots of us who got here late, but are enjoying every minute of it. Everytime I see a teenager stressing out about an upcoming show, I giggle because I know how things get blown up in your mind at that age. Being older is definitely a psychological advantage to competing. We just don't really care as long as we have a good time!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you all for sharing! I started irregular unprofessional riding as an adult, and professional lessons with the good instructor (on her horses and mine depending on weather) just last year (after my horses grown and I'm not afraid to put too much stress on them). 

Delfina and MyBoyPuck, I'm with you about not caring about people comments on age or riding. :wink:


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Absolutely!! 

There are a lot of factors that go towards adults being successful, the majority of it will depend on their personality, drive, available time, and well, finances. 

The Amateur Owner division (3"6 division at H/J A shows) is very very competitive. A lot of the A/O's are wealthy and don't have to work. So they have the money to spend on a nice horse and have the time to ride all day just like a pro would.


----------



## ACNeumann (Jul 4, 2010)

Definitely!! I think age matters little if you are fit and have the drive to succeed. I rode as a youth and then took several years off. It wasn't till my early 20's that I started riding again with a great instructor. In the years since then I have successfully shown low hunters and have moved on to Dressage. This past year I bought my first horse (at age 27!) and am working towards first level with him. Granted, he's only 6 and my trainer and I are working through a lot of stuff!!


You should look into some local organizations or clubs. A lot of groups have great adult amateur programs and awards. If you are interested in Dressage or Hunter/Jumpers - check out the USDF and USHJA websites... they have listing of state and local affiliated groups and club!!

The best of luck to you - I look forward to hearing about your success!!


----------



## Magnum Opus (Jul 10, 2010)

Great thread! I'm 29, and although I started riding as a child, it was in fits and starts. It doesn't help that I'm naturally terrified of riding, and as opposite of "a natural" as it is possible to be. Every time I take a break from riding, when I return, it's as if I'm starting all over. And I've taken MANY breaks, from a combination of fear, finances, and other life demands.

Now I'm finally in a place where I can start riding my horse regularly, and again, I feel like I'm starting from scratch. But I still have hopes of becoming a solid, competent rider, and someday competing at least in local shows.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ACNeumann said:


> You should look into some local organizations or clubs. A lot of groups have great adult amateur programs and awards. If you are interested in Dressage or Hunter/Jumpers - check out the USDF and USHJA websites... they have listing of state and local affiliated groups and club!!


That's a great idea I didn't think of. Certainly will, thank you! I'm a member of the local trail club, but people there mostly just trail ride and not into any competing (except endurance for some of them).


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Such a good question! Honestly, it feels much harder to "get into" competitions and show circuits as an adult.

When you are a kid there are lots of opportunities for sports teams and being involved / competitive is a natural part of growing up.

As an adult, you don't see many people competing in any sport non-professionally. Sure, some people still manage to find a way but it's not the norm (at least, not where I live) and to get STARTED in doing something that isn't normally to be doing much at all is even harder!

My horse and I are training in dressage mostly so that we can be a good team and become flexible. I'd love to show him but I have all kinds of mixed emotions about doing so based on what I've said above. I'm only 24! I can imagine it's much harder for older adults to get up the nerve!

Another thing about starting something as an adult -- it's SO hard to have the guts to be a "beginner" at any sort of sport/activity when you are older, especially if you are competing against teenagers and preteens who are excellent!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Deerly said:


> Another thing about starting something as an adult -- it's SO hard to have the guts to be a "beginner" at any sort of sport/activity when you are older, especially if you are competing against teenagers and preteens who are excellent!


Actually that should be somewhat opposite IMO. :lol: As we are getting older (and I'm older then you so talking from own experience) you care less and less what other people say or think about you. I'm taking semi-privates from time to time with 2 teenage girls MUCH younger then me (and better riders) and I care less about it. 24 is still very young - I'm sure you'll change your opinion about it. :wink:


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Finding the right instructor is important I think. My instructor specialises in adults wanting to begin riding or wanting to get back into riding after long breaks. She understands their fears and concerns and is good at helping them overcome the fears. She says she prefers adult riders to kids because the 'mostly' have a better idea of what they want to acheive and are more likely to be dedicated to learning. 

I also think joining a group that is just for adult riders is a good idea. In many places in Australia they have Adult Riding Clubs, they are a bit like and adult version of pony club and you get riders of all levels and disciplines and learn a variety of skills from a variety of people, they also organise official and unofficial competitions that are just for members and act as a good way for people to get introduced to and learn about the world of competing.

I started riding at 21 and got my first horse at 25 and competed in my first intor level dressage comp 2 months ago.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> It's harder learning to ride when you're a mature adult because of the physical limitations we all experience as we get older...


Speak for yourself. I was a total klutz until I was in my 20s. Nowadays, after several decades of practicing yoga, martial arts, skiing, and a host of other physical activities that interested me, I don't find the purely physical demands of riding to be much of a challenge, because the learned skills - coordination, economy of movement, and so on - tend to carry over between activities. Though I'll grant that I have zero interest in dressage or competition of any sort: being able to spend nice days out on a trail is my goal.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Even though I was exposed to horses at a young age (plunked on a babysitter pony), we could never afford consistant riding lessons....so once I became an adult, I started riding and competing. My first year of schooling shows was a disaster....but this year has been pretty good! So it can be done. Sometimes it hurts a bit more to fall or cross your legs the next day tho! Hahaha._


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

There are lots of adults at my barn that started getting serious as adults or just started riding and as long as there is a will there is a way


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Gillian Rolton did not ever jump until she was 21. She went on to represent Australia at the Atlanta Olympics. You might remember her - she fell off her horse in the water, broke her collarbone while doing so, got back on and continued, fell again and broke two ribs, got back on and finished the crosscountry course to contribute to the team's eventual gold medal.


----------



## MissPhoebe (Jul 13, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> As we are getting older (and I'm older then you so talking from own experience) you care less and less what other people say or think about you. I'm taking semi-privates from time to time with 2 teenage girls MUCH younger then me (and better riders) and I care less about it. :wink:


I had to laugh when I read this because I totally agree. Competing as an adult at shows is a much more calming experience than it ever was in my pony club or junior youth days. On the open circuit in my area we are all just laid back friends who ride in the ring, laugh together about who is going to do the pattern first because we don't know if we can remember it, do more gossiping in the warm up than actual warming up and just generally enjoy ourselves. I always have a blast at the shows, and then I see all the younger ones standing at their trailers crying over ribbons and I remember that I was that way probably once and I never want to go back.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

At my barn there is a 73 year old man who came to my trainer and said he had no proper riding lessons and wants to event at the end of summer. That was about 6-8 months ago and he has already been to 2/3 eventing trials and does very well! He is very inspiring
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to agree, that if you have a will, you will find a way. 

I don't think it really matters whether you are a kid, a teenager or an adult - if you don't have the right connections, you aren't going to beable to get anywhere in this world - but if you find the right connections, you can accomplish alot more than you could without.

I say, if you want to do it, DO IT! Get out there and find a way


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Age itself should be no barrier to riding a horse. 'Capability', both physical and mental, is the deciding factor.

Poor physical fitness - as a result of letting one's physique go- certainly is a barrier- but that is why many of we older riders - and by 'old' I really do mean 'old' - continue to ride into retirement. 'Old' is an adjective - what is 'old'?
I assure you, '50' is not 'old', it is merely 'half way'.

What is more important as one gets older is the mental attitude of wanting to 
ride. 'Does one still enjoy the companionship of a horse?' becomes the significant question.

What does fade with age perhaps is the need to win - it becomes more important merely to take part. Vanity fades with maturity.

What also is important is the horse. It is important for one's horse to be well mannered, competent and safe to ride. But to own a horse which is good to ride, takes constant effort and that becomes the reason to get up and work with the horse on a daily basis. Undoubtedly for the horse to remain part of one's life, it must be ridden routinely for as long as the horse remains rideable.

Many riders are never interested in competition, merely to ride one's horse in open countryside or in a fraught semi urban environment becomes the aim. 

In Britain being competent to follow the Hunt Master at speed over uneven terrain on horseback remains a goal for the rider - the fox is irrelevant to the issue.

Speaking personally as an ageing horse rider, for me to give up riding would be an acceptance that I 'no longer can' and that is not a thought I want to accept. I still take the occasional private lesson from a young woman less than half my age - not to teach me how to ride as such but to teach me to ride my own horse better and my horse deserves that consideration. I have been riding for longer than she has been living but she can watch me ride - I can't.

The role of my horse in my life is to keep me 'young'.


----------

